# Another Regula Tuning Bodykit build - CHEAP METHOD ;)



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Okay! This is the cheap way of doing this kit lol. 

I am not hating on the other thread in anyway. We are going to try to make this as cheap as possible. 

Kit included - Plastic - Rear + Front Bumpers . ( Who needs side skirts that look almost the same ) 


Kit Cost $800 Shipped 

Taking it to my boys body shop tommorow at 8am. 

EDITED: 

Added pics ( Test Fitment! Nothings bolted down, fits good in rear, front crash bar will be removed and replaced with the one i got from regula )


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Why is this the cheap method? Because you didn't get the side skirts? Or did you find a trick to instal it cheaper? I'm confused.....


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Idk?! Will see how much i end up spending? Just a comparison.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Did you cut your front bumper off lol?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Your going to see that you should have gotten side skirts when you put the front and rear on. But good luck


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Ya Ha Pull that front bumper off. Took me 15 Minutes . 

Same thing with the rear pulled it off. 

Just gotta take a few screws off now ha. 

Maybe so, maybe not Will see


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Cheap and fast lol


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Haha you should already know how i do it  

Wait till you see the cheap BT build in a month HAHA.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry buddy, not a fan. I would have taken that $800 and bought a set of coilovers- instead of adding 4" of body kit you could ditch that 4" of wheel gap you're rockin'


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Ill drop it.. 

You not like regula body kits at all? or what? 

I think this will look okay, not the best but better then stock


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Guess I'm not really a fan of any/many body kits. I'm a real big OEM+ guy- I think the best bumper on this car is the 3.2L front mixed with a Euro rear.


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

To each, his own... Subscribed opcorn:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Will see how this project turns out! 

Waking up at 7:30 dude told me to be their at 8 with my bumpers and some pics of how i need it painted. 

So off we go! 

Im leaving the MESH out of the rear since i need to get my exhaust so i know where the holes will go.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah your going to need sides... 
the height will be a big difference,,,


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> yeah your going to need sides...
> the height will be a big difference,,,


 Thats my concern


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

IIRC, the piece under the fender is part of the bumper. You removed the bumper, but that piece is still there. What up with that?


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Both Front + Rear bumpers had no resale value since they where really messed up. 

I just pulled the bumpers off till they riped off or CRACKED in half leaving that one front piece still bolted up haha. 


Its down at the body shop now


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

cablekid said:


> Both Front + Rear bumpers had no resale value since they where really messed up.
> 
> I just pulled the bumpers off till they riped off or CRACKED in half leaving that one front piece still bolted up haha.
> 
> ...


 
:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

No time to remove those two extra bolts? :screwy:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

mbaron said:


> No time to remove those two extra bolts? :screwy:


 Not when $500 is pocket change yo!


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Your going to need side skirts bad. 

That kit sits so low, I don't see how you could even lower the car on coilovers. If you got rid of that wheel gap the body kit would be sitting on the ground. I think you would have to go air to even drive the thing.


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

The guy on the TT forum in the UK who is also carbon wrapping parts of this exact kit is fitting 20" wheels to make it look right, you will def wish you had got the sideskirts I think. 

Best of luck 

Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20" holy mother of God thats hhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugggggggggggggggggggeeeeeeeeeeeeee:facepalm:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Good luck dude. Your car is going to look like ass without side skirts. At least find yourself a pair of votex sides.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Think so? Anyone got pics for votex side skirts?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


>


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 

Votex looks like the OEM sides...just lower. lol Neb has a few pics on his thread of his _very very very very_ _*VERY*_ nice TT with the votex sides in combo with the 3.2 front bumper if I'm not mistaken. :thumbup: 

Here.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Think so? Anyone got pics for votex side skirts?


 Mine. 










PLAYED TT said:


>


 Haha!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Votex looks like the OEM sides...just lower. lol Neb has a few pics on his thread of his _very very very very_ _*VERY*_ nice TT with the votex sides in combo with the 3.2 front bumper if I'm not mistaken. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Neb said:


>


 just for another comparison.... 

votex sides + votex lip which sits a little lower than stock and 3.2 front bumper... 










i've seen pics of the regula tuning kit here and there and was on the fence about it... 

after seeing it again in this thread... i officially don't like it... 



DougLoBue said:


> Guess I'm not really a fan of any/many body kits. I'm a real big OEM+ guy- I think the best bumper on this car is the 3.2L front mixed with a Euro rear.


 OEM+ is where it's at... i'd love to get my hands on a euro rear :heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

trixx said:


> i'd love to get my hands on a euro rear :heart:


 You and I both:heart:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow, this should be interesting... :screwy:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I want updates!!!!!!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

It's a nice kit (if done correctly). But with no sides and small wheels, it could ruin the look.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> It's a nice kit (if done correctly). But with no sides and small wheels, it could ruin the look.


 I wish they didn't make it so low. I don't like the sound of running larger wheels


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

UPDATE!! 

Only got a pic of the rear since he had to remove the front one!, ill get a pic of that tommorow. 

Anyway heres the damage  

Its $1,000 for installing bumpers, paint,+ removing all my dents . 

He said for another $500 i choose what color i get the car painted :S 

He will paint the OBVIOUS hinges not the engine bay ect... 

What should i do!!!!! Porsche Orange? LOL Matt Black? Leave it silver?


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, that is one big ass. 

$500 for a complete car color change is insanely cheap. Lambo Orange!!!


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

1500$ for kit install and complete paint, but no engine bay.. 

Just make it so the naked eye cant tell unless you open the hood.  

Any color! what should i do or leave it silver?


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

500 dollars is cheap! 

If I were to repaint I think I would do Aston Martin Meteorite Silver 











or pretty much any sort of grey color


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

See, he is not painting the engine bay! 

I am not sure if i want to change the color without painting the engine bay  

What do you think?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I wouldn't, but its not mine so.......


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

OMGZ  lol dam idk idk idk!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah dude, I wouldnt change the color unless hes gonna do the bay as well. Theres nothing wrong with silver. Take the $500 your gonna save and get some side skirts.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

give him the $500 and tell him to paint the whole car the same color as trying to match is a PITA!!


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Silver huh? 

:facepalm: I wish he never pointed out those small dents! LOL then i would just have to get those painted. 

So no orange? 

Just silver? 

I was thinking about Matt Black also but thats hard to clean prob!


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

cablekid said:


> See, he is not painting the engine bay!
> 
> I am not sure if i want to change the color without painting the engine bay
> 
> What do you think?


 If it were my car i'd leave it the way it is i think. its 500 dollars that you could spend on something else and your car would still match. Anyway, later down the road you can always repaint.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

very hard and easy to ruin. With BMW and their flat colors, the customer has to read a packet and sign paper work on how to take care of the paint, no joke 

But fix the little dents and paint the whole car the stock color, trust me I would take that deal and RUN!!! there's no saying that that deal is going to be available again.. And then your going to regret it.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

why don't you do a full respray and just add a different tint to the silver? at least the body panels will all match.. 

But for $500 I wouldn't expect a quality job


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Neb said:


> But for $500 I wouldn't expect a quality job


 This ^


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Well you have to think. 

He charging me $1000 for the work right now, so he has to already paint bumpers. 

So he was like why not paint the whole car for $1500. 

so that was $1,000 + 500 more to paint the whole car. 

So really he is charging $1.5k


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neb said:


> why don't you do a full respray and just add a different tint to the silver? at least the body panels will all match..
> 
> But for $500 I wouldn't expect a quality job





DougLoBue said:


> This ^


Again, this^^^. Sounds like earlscheib. 


I'm getting mine done now because of hail damage.

Basically a complete respray, plus votex kit paint/install, spoiler removed (holes welded/filled) top antenna removed (hole welded/filled). Over $6K between insurance and my out-of-pocket.

Lots of body work to do it properly. The rear side windows MUST come out and the seal is destroyed on removal as it is bonded to the glass, plus trim around doors must be removed to access that glass. If you don't remove these, you have paint lines at seams. You cannot tape side rear window without paint line. Hatch window can be taped.

My guess is that for $1500 you'll have a great looking paint job from about 50 feet away. Up close, the paint will look like an earlsheib special at best and a multi-toned cop-car at worse.

Body work really is one of those things that you get what you pay for. It takes time to do it correctly. And time is $$$.

cheers.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Updates!













Leaving the Hood carbon and painting the Trunk Black, and spoiler black.


Leaving the rest of the car silver!

Stock side skirts look just fine with the car to be honest.

It needs 19inch rims tho.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

MOAR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

All i have right now!!!


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Updates!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks for stealing my idea.....D I C K


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

^^ HAHAha, his car is even the same color as yours :laugh:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

How did i steal your idea?

When did you even say that is what your doing?

Haha it is! But then again i got all my dents removed.

Also it be done and painted by Monday or Tuesday i hope.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> *Thanks for stealing my idea.....D I C K


Just curious, when finalized and if it looks like a giant black and silver turd rolling down the road, are you going to claim ownership of the "idea?" 

cheers


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya I agree, paint the sides of the hood at least and just paint the hood not the trunk. Thats just messing with the lines


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA X2 lmfao i was for the most part joking but the idea i woulda been mad pissed about was just the spoiler as i did mine black but i did it to match the kit ....saw your doing the whole trunk lid...should be interesting.....and dont change it or im gonna be hella pissed lmao dont need a look alike already when i didnt even pick the car up yet :thumbup:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> Just curious, when finalized and if it looks like a giant black and silver turd rolling down the road, are you going to claim ownership of the "idea?"
> 
> cheers


Have you seen Audi TT with black roofs??

They look pretty good to me.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> Ya I agree, paint the sides of the hood at least[/QUOT
> woah woah let him keep his own thing going the more different he looks the better


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

I was thinking about it at the shop! about paiting the hood silver on the side!

But im trying to figure it that will match the bumper in the front kinda...

Idk ! lol


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> I was thinking about it at the shop! about paiting the hood silver on the side!
> 
> But im trying to figure it that will match the bumper in the front kinda...
> 
> Idk ! lol


im voting you make it as crazy as you can.....that way i dont get pissy hahahaha


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

^ i was about to paint the car orange LOL


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> ^ i was about to paint the car orange LOL


hell ill pitch in so you do :laugh:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Dude was only charging $500 LOL.


But he woulden't paint the seems and all that, so we just going black and silver.

Total cost on this install was $1000 including paint and install and dent removals.

So $1800 for this kit ready to go!


Next step BT! Ill take more pics tommorow when i go down their to tell them how i need it painted.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Dude was only charging $500 LOL.
> 
> 
> But he woulden't paint the seems and all that, so we just going black and silver.
> ...


your gonna need sides though :screwy: IMO lol im praying i can get away with the 18's i have on and the sides......well see i guess......custom exhaust turboback coming as soon as i get the damn crash bar back.....****ing regula tuning **** suckers ..........and yeah i was quoted at 1786 for paint and installation my kit had damage and didnt fit up the sides needed brackets just to fit........you lucked out apparently ......they just called me this past week its done just needs to be assembled.....$3800 :banghead:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Sides, it looks okay right now without.

If i do get sides, its going to be TTR sides with air vents, they look sick.

After this comes out it going to the exhuast shop for custom 3in cat back. and then i guess 19in wheels or 20 inch after exhaust.

It will happen pretty quick.

Dude who did my bumpers said he made custom brackets for the front. He said he made brackets for the rear because it wasent solid.

It took it 1 day to mount it all. 

$3800 is alot


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Sides, it looks okay right now without.
> 
> If i do get sides, its going to be TTR sides with air vents, they look sick.
> 
> ...


apparently your **** is yet again different from mine....my front and rears fit just fine but with all the damage and imperfections they basically had to recoat the whole kit prior to prep and paint....in essence they had to refinish the kit....which sucked major balls.....and idc how it looks i refuse to go bigger than 19....im not from the ghetto and i think fast and the furious is gay 

im just saying wait till you see it on my car there is a night and day difference lol and dont do cat back do turbo back.....catback is for pussies :thumbup::laugh::snowcool:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> apparently your **** is yet again different from mine....my front and rears fit just fine but with all the damage and imperfections they basically had to recoat the whole kit prior to prep and paint....in essence they had to refinish the kit....which sucked major balls.....and idc how it looks i refuse to go bigger than 19....im not from the ghetto and i think fast and the furious is gay
> 
> im just saying wait till you see it on my car there is a night and day difference lol and dont do cat back do turbo back.....catback is for pussies :thumbup::laugh::snowcool:


and by fit just fine i mean gapped the same cuz they dont fit perfect


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

After you get yours done will check and see the quality!!

These people do a decent job! will see how they compete with the other body shops


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> After you get yours done will check and see the quality!!
> 
> These people do a decent job! will see how they compete with the other body shops


well its already painted haha and you can see the test fit pics as well......but sure you can cruise on over and we can side by side the cars if you like :laugh:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

haha, ya paint looks good!

Will compare pics when every things on!

Sucks tho, cause that front is going to scrap no matter what! lol

But idc about it lol ill get it repainted after a couple scraps lol.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL your not even lowered! I have coil overs on give me a break.....if you know how to drive youll be fine! :thumbup:


cablekid said:


> haha, ya paint looks good!
> 
> Will compare pics when every things on!
> 
> ...


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Now that im thinking, i could always drive up to that waterfest? Ya we can park next to each other .

LOL


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Now that im thinking, i could always drive up to that waterfest? Ya we can park next to each other .
> 
> LOL


you can park a few cars down :laugh: lol gotta leave enough room for the epic fail sign with the greater than symbol ROFL :laugh: 
but seriously you should go im going plan on showing as well


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

:sly:

wish I was going.....


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> :sly:
> 
> wish I was going.....


...go? :beer:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Im just kidding, i aint going.


Why would it be a fail tho? )


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Im just kidding, i aint going.
> 
> 
> Why would it be a fail tho? )


lame 

and i just cant picture it the way your saying looking good who knows maybe your idea will come together and shut everyone up....:thumbup:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Will seee!!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Have you seen Audi TT with black roofs??
> 
> They look pretty good to me.


Oh ya, but not with the R-kit. I think the black roof (US 3.2SE and UK QS) look fine. My razz was at "his" idea combined with the potential of the the R-kit not looking so good. 

Full disclosure, not all kits look good. In fact, very few look good on the mk1. I'm going with votex now and hoping like hell I really like the look when all is said and done.

cheers.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

ha ha funny thing is that I live 30 minutes from Englishtown, but I'm moving next week to Dallas TX.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> Oh ya, but not with the R-kit. I think the black roof (US 3.2SE and UK QS) look fine. My razz was at "his" idea combined with the potential of the the R-kit not looking so good.
> 
> Full disclosure, not all kits look good. In fact, very few look good on the mk1. I'm going with votex now and hoping like hell I really like the look when all is said and done.
> 
> cheers.


This kit has enought black in it to match the trunk and hood... 

I think it will look just fine! will see i hope! Haha


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> ha ha funny thing is that I live 30 minutes from Englishtown, but I'm moving next week to Dallas TX.


If you get a chance to join us for a wednesday lunch in Addison, ping me.

cheers.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> ha ha funny thing is that I live 30 minutes from Englishtown, but I'm moving next week to Dallas TX.


that blows


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

320hpBlackTT said:


> im not from the ghetto and i think fast and the furious is gay


Yet you have the Regula body kit? a little ironic no?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Neb said:


> Yet you have the Regula body kit? a little ironic no?


no because it doesnt look ricey or ghetto if you do it right :screwy: sorry i didnt go with some R8 replica hunk of **** or the lame styling of votex.....i wanted to do something that wasnt to much of a radical change and something that can be tasteful.....if your going to hate then at least hate right....im keeping my kit the same color of my car and just doing the accents in 08 audi black.....i mean i know not everyone is going to like the idea but please bash others who have failed so horribly it turns my stomach before you try and bash me ...thanks :thumbup:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

See... I only did half of the kit.

so that means i did half of the fast and the furious.

So that means im just fast  .

LOL


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> ...no because it doesnt look ricey or ghetto ..... or the lame styling of votex.....


the above statements are debatable.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> the above statements are debatable.


x2. 

I'm not hating, so don't get all defensive and ethugging. Different strokes for different folks, but don't fool yourself. A big ass body kit that requires 20's to look right, is still a big ass body kit.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Neb said:


> x2.
> 
> I'm not hating, so don't get all defensive and ethugging. Different strokes for different folks, but don't fool yourself. A big ass body kit that requires 20's to look right, is still a big ass body kit.


QFT.

This thread is funny... seemed like everyone couldn't wait for 320hpBlackTT to get the kit done, yet when cablekid comes in saying he's getting it done for less than half the price, it feels like a haterfest. I think the kit looks better than others, but I wouldn't run a kit like this on our cars, since a lot of the lines are sharp and don't flow with all the roundness of the mk1 TT. Guess I'll just have to wait and see what kind of wheelgap you boys will be running around with and hopefully you won't make horribly ugly wheel choices.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

I think the hating towards cablekid is because of the way he is doing his body kit. He is running stock wheels, doesn't have the car lowered and he didn't get side skirts. 

I know it is his car, but cars just don't look good with tuner body kits and stock wheels at stock right height. I think that is just common knowledge between modders. 

IMO, the car should be lowered before doing anything.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

chads said:


> I think the hating towards cablekid is because of the way he is doing his body kit. He is running stock wheels, doesn't have the car lowered and he didn't get side skirts.
> 
> I know it is his car, but cars just don't look good with tuner body kits and stock wheels at stock right height. I think that is just common knowledge between modders.
> 
> IMO, the car should be lowered before doing anything.


Agreed. Not to mention it's like a race to see who can get theirs on first to say they have the first one in the US. 
Oh and you can't be only fast since the motor is stock lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah. the "race" to see who gets done faster is mildly retarded. You could be racing to failure because your rushing. Meanwhile the guy in the UK is doing it "well". 

Oh yeah, hurry up and get them mounted/painted so we can decide who wins. Horrible wheel choices/ride heigth and all.:laugh:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey Hey, 

Car will be Done Monday or tuesday .

Upload another picture here when i get home. 

First off. I think their is alot of hate going on.

But then again let me finish it,

I still need to order wheels and coil overs. hell the exhuast is still one the way. i just want to get it out of the paint.body shop before anything.


Next month a frankin turbo with 3in DP and prob tube exhuast manifold and tuned ect....

PS i diden't know we where still racing lol.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Opps double posted


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Why are you concerned with spending a couple grand on your motor before you get wheels or lower the car? The car will look absolutely hideous, regardless of how good the body work might be, if you're on stock suspension and stock wheels. Since you're starting with visual appearance, you may as well finish it, otherwise I hope you bought a flame suit too.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Where did it say i was getting the turbo before the wheels and suspension?

Come on now. I said next month will be turbo?

This month wheels and suspension. 


Jeeze lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

cablekid said:


> Where did it say i was getting the turbo before the wheels and suspension?
> 
> Come on now. I said next month will be turbo?
> 
> ...


I wish I had your job. I would never be able to afford wheels and a turbo in 2 months yet alone coilovers.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

**** i get paid 8 dollars a hour? Ha thats not even alot, i just don't have any bills to pay.

i make maybe 1200 with all the hours i work M-Sat a month?

Maybe $100 goes for gas the rest just goes in the bank.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I have some wheels for sale if either of you guys are interested!!!:beer::beer::beer:

looking forward to seeing both cars done with the body work.... I am not a fan of the kit or kits in general but I still would love to see how they turn out:thumbup::beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Morio said:


> I have some wheels for sale if either of you guys are interested!!!:beer::beer::beer:
> 
> looking forward to seeing both cars done with the body work.... I am not a fan of the kit or kits in general but I still would love to see how they turn out:thumbup::beer:


If ever there was a time for "TPIWWP", it's now. Mario, your car is beautimus with those wheels...post'em so these guys can see what their missing.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> I wish I had your job. I would never be able to afford wheels and a turbo in 2 months yet alone coilovers.


There are some cheap wheels and coilovers out there if you don't care what they look or ride like. :laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Apparently you missed the part where there is no race my cars been in the shop for over a month and its been done perfect just waiting on the missing crash bar you can judge the right way when you see my pics because hands down there's a big difference from "londons" finished productto mine there's over 50 hours of time in my kit makingit perfect so your sadly mistaken and I'm lowered with wheels just waiting to get different wheels after I have it back 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

320hpBlackTT said:


> you can judge the right way when you see my pics because hands down there's a big difference from "londons" finished productto mine there's over 50 hours of *FIXING* my kit makingit perfect so your sadly mistaken and I'm lowered with wheels just waiting to get different wheels after I have it back


Fixed!  

I'm sure both kits in the end will look ok once everything you both have planned for them is finalized. Lets just hope they all look as good as you think :beer:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Apparently you missed the part where there is no race my cars been in the shop for over a month and its been done perfect just waiting on the missing crash bar you can judge the right way when you see my pics because hands down there's a big difference from "londons" finished productto mine there's over 50 hours of time in my kit makingit perfect so your sadly mistaken and I'm lowered with wheels just waiting to get different wheels after I have it back
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


50 Hours or not, the kits the same kit, and they did the same thing.

Your kit might be the same quality of mine or even better. Will see. Depends on the painter to be honest.


Oh and BTW the LONDON DUDE, He Did the kit right, and our kit will not even come close to being like his.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

We received our kits the same way mine was completely redone the whole thing was re finished then filled primed and painted there is a huge difference dude and trust me the finished products won't even be close and the London guy did everything himself for the most part and mad props for that but he's not a professional and it shows in the black accents on his kit with the prep work he did slash didn't do it looks good but its not perfect and mine is perfect hence the hours and money trust me you couldn't be more wrong 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Lolololol

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry I found a lot of carbon fiber and vinyl wrap to be played lol carbon fiber is for hondas and evos

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah 1200 for wheels is cheap. With all that body work I wouldn't spend less than 3000 on wheels or it will look cheap and out of place. If your going to do it then you better do it right the first time. And your lucky that you don't have bills to pay.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

cablekid said:


> 50 Hours or not, the kits the same kit, and they did the same thing.
> 
> Your kit might be the same quality of mine or even better. Will see. Depends on the painter to be honest.
> 
> ...


If 20" wheels look good to you I'm driving down there and stealing your car before you get a chance to buy wheels


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

This is starting to get real old, this bickering back and fourth about the kits.


Idc at this point. 

You tell me to drop 3k in wheels or it wont look right. Why don't you tell your boy to drop 3k in wheels? 

But his kit will look better if he doesn't cause he went to a body shop that charged him while they slept and he paid 2x as much for the same work as mine.

Anyways i hope to have pics up by Tuesday.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

haha this thread is jokes. I can't wait to see this kit with 18's on it. Will be terrible with lots of wheel gap.

Find some 19's or 20" super concave Roti wheels would look great

http://www.rotiform.com/products_forged_3_piece_super_concave_nue.htm


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> This is starting to get real old, this bickering back and fourth about the kits.
> 
> 
> Idc at this point.
> ...


Ugh your hopeless sadly it is all justified and the 18's are my winter wheels and if you would have read my thread ud know I'm getting new wheels once I get it home and trust me ill be spending more than 3 lol and they will be 19's ....if you do things do them right you'll find out soon enough

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

you guys are funny.... you know you are arguing over a 11k car (max) with a fiberglass/urethane/whatever body kit... just let the pics do the talking... who cares what you do or how you do it, you payed for the car, kit, etc... it shouldn't matter what anyone else thinks!ic:ic:ic:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Will see how fast you get your 3k wheels.


Ya the car is only worth if that 11k.

But i only have 7 in it lol.

I just say wait for pics also


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wasn't trying to start anything. It just makes no sense to cash out on the body and not the wheels. 
And I'm pretty sure the army pays well. 
You should start with coilovers and save up for the wheels. I have been saving up since the beginning of the year and mine still aren't done. It takes time to do things the right way.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Will see how fast you get your 3k wheels.
> 
> 
> Ya the car is only worth if that 11k.
> ...


Last time I checked you have a 180hp and the last I checked they are going for 5-8.....and all the mode I have done if I sold it id be retarded and for 11k I'd need my head checked....and some of us have deep wallets and good jobs so getting anything isn't an issue its deciding that's hard 
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Will see how fast you get your 3k wheels.
> 
> 
> Ya the car is only worth if that 11k.
> ...


I agree wait for the pics then we won't have to say anything just don't get to distracted by the eye candy that will be posing on the car XD

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Wasn't trying to start anything. It just makes no sense to cash out on the body and not the wheels.
> And I'm pretty sure the army pays well.
> You should start with coilovers and save up for the wheels. I have been saving up since the beginning of the year and mine still aren't done. It takes time to do things the right way.


X2

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Sorry I found a lot of carbon fiber and vinyl wrap to be played lol carbon fiber is for hondas and evos
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Wraps are people who don't f*ck girls on the pill.
It may look the same from a distance but it isn't and doesn't feel or look as good up close.
Just saying it doesn't compare to paint.

And having a compressor better than a dealer's and NICE gun/filters myself, friends with over a dozen ASE certified master tech painters, you just *AREN'T EVER GOING TO GET THE SAME OR CLOSE TO THE RESULTS OF USING A QUALITY SHOP*.

Honestly...you're just :screwy: if you think you could.

Do you have any idea what the differences between a shop and you're crazygoodultimatefastpainter 'friend' are?

One of my best friends who has fully painted two vipers, a zr1, porsche 911 gt3 and a panel on a ferrari *COULD NOT REPLICATE THE RESULTS* he was able to do in a shop with *THE SAME QUALITY PAINT*.

BTW he fully restored a 1965 Shelby GT350H pushing over 1000RWHP with a BOSS 420 and was stated to be the most perfect one of its kind...

Its more than the paint, its the prepwork, tools, its this:









The difference in quality of the final kits will be incomparable.
You'd be foolish to think any different.

And btw, you won't need to run 20" wheels with this kit.
19" with spacers, lowered, will look great.

Props to cablekid for the money he saved that he'll be able to put towards wheels, suspension, and finally the go fast that this kit *needs* in order to pull off.

Hell, at $8/hour I don't blame him for doing it that way. He's doing it the way he wants and cheers to him for doing so.

But don't think that the cars quality will be one and the same, or even close. :what:

Props for 320hpBlackTT for doing things "the right way" or at least the way that will look good to most people. I'm confident it will look great when its done, as I *KNOW* how much of a perfectionist you are with your cars and it scares me that someone out there is more OCD with cars than I am. Its beyond *o*bsessive (*CD* :laugh.

Brent, when you're done, I cannot and will not wait to see your car. I will make the drive if I'm not working and *GOD F*CKING DAMN IT *my car better be done by the time yours is :facepalm:.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

surfinsk8r said:


> Wraps are people who don't f*ck girls on the pill.
> It may look the same from a distance but it isn't and doesn't feel or look as good up close.
> Just saying it doesn't compare to paint.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more when I get back from Iowa with my unit I'm picking up the car so the 25th or 27th be ready 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

surfinsk8r just summed it all up. :thumbup: 

)

I do the cheap method cause this is going to be a DD. Im not showing it off to anyone or going to car shows in it. 


When my bumper gets hit by something in the road or scraps and chips a little.

Im not going to cry. ill prob just laugh it off.

Anyways Im sure both will be good! eace:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Couldn't agree more when I get back from Iowa with my unit I'm picking up the car so the 25th or 27th be ready
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


I'm busy that weekend. Photo shoot the following weekend


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm busy that weekend. Photo shoot the following weekend


Don't worry dad well meet up 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Don't worry dad well meet up
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Lol good boy. Now get back to pa asap


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

If I see any more posts on this thread that don't have any completed/installed pics, I'm going to petition to have the op BANNED for being a cok tease!


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> If I see any more posts on this thread that don't have any completed/installed pics, I'm going to petition to have the op BANNED for being a cok tease!


+1,000,000

Get to it boys


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> If I see any more posts on this thread that don't have any completed/installed pics, I'm going to petition to have the op BANNED for being a cok tease!


Seriously. lol


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Tuesday!!!

Unless i go monday and the paint is drying i might be able to take pics!! opcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

cablekid said:


> Tuesday!!!
> 
> Unless i go monday and the paint is drying i might be able to take pics!! opcorn:


ic:=:heart:. :thumbup:


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

did you remove your engine? is that some you do so the engine can hold down that massive piece of bumper frontage?

I hope when you find your engine you got about 500 ponies in there every riiccceerr is going to want to run you.......


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

beeyond said:


> did you remove your engine? is that some you do so the engine can hold down that massive piece of bumper frontage?
> 
> I hope when you find your engine you got about 500 ponies in there every riiccceerr is going to want to run you.......



Im sure i can handle them honda boys around here. 

I wont have no 500hp but with the frankin turbo and the FMIC and the down pipe and the tune. ill have close to 300 awd bhp.

Im pretty sure that's quick enough for the kit around here.

Intill i get some rods to throw in.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Im sure i can handle them honda boys around here.
> 
> I wont have no 500hp but with the frankin turbo and the FMIC and the down pipe and the tune. ill have close to 300 awd bhp.
> 
> ...


your a good sport but remember those ricceerrss keep the govenor right next to shifter lol 

it is suppose to be a nice set up my friend order twice and both times it came in busted up 

Please post pics....









l8r 42DD/OSIR


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Where did you get that carbon fiber trim under the hood?

That would work so well with the hood and i might even get the cf trim for the inside of the car.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*CF*

the engine stuff is something I am trying to get done I actually got this from someone that had it one month I believe he got it from ECStuning

I have and extra radiator piece but right now it is spoken for if you want I can let you know if it falls through????? 

I have a VIS CF Hood but I want a OSIR CF hood

this just came out









you can see it would look great with my stuff better then that crappy red

email me........ the one listed.....LOL


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

beeyond said:


> your a good sport but remember those ricceerrss keep the govenor right next to shifter lol
> 
> it is suppose to be a nice set up my friend order twice and both times it came in busted up
> 
> ...


Lol go figure bump

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

cablekid said:


> 300 awd bhp.


Um:screwy:. You just mentioned 2 types of hp lol. Bhp is not measured from the wheels. It's measured at the crank. Awd is measured from the wheels. So it's either 300awhp or 300bhp. I believe it's 300awhp.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

I meant awdhp.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

cablekid said:


> I meant awdhp.


:facepalm: close enough


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

No Update Yet!

$1500 is the total bill at the shop. Talked to the guy.

He removed all my dents, respraying the whole car silver ect...

Not to bad.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

cablekid said:


> Not to bad.


Referring to the price or the paint work?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

cablekid said:


> No Update Yet!
> 
> $1500 is the total bill at the shop. Talked to the guy.
> 
> ...





PLAYED TT said:


> Referring to the price or the paint work?


$249 at maaco is not bad either.  I kid, I kid. Post up pics when done.

cheers.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

$1500 for the paint/bumper install ect...

I think this should be better then maaco ! i hope!

Ha i had cars painted their before and they looked good. I hope to have pics up before Friday depending how long this will take.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

cablekid said:


> I meant *awdhp*.





cablekid said:


> $1500 for the paint/bumper install ect...
> 
> I think this should be better then maaco ! i hope!
> 
> Ha i had cars painted their before and *they looked good*. I hope to have pics up before Friday depending how long this will take.


Either you're a stand up comic or....:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Just posted some pics in my thread

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Theres nothing wrong with Maaco if you do your own prep work. I know a guy who took his turbo s6 there and got the reventon lambo black paint done. Came out great. The prep work is a big factor when going for a good paint job. You cant paint on top of s.h.i.t.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

The body shop has not even put any paint on the car yet!


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Here are the PICS everyone been waiting for!


Paint still needs buffing he said, and the hood is not attached that why the light looks like its sticking out.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

look good :thumbup: but i just cant get past the caronbon hood on the TT's! they just dont look right on the fender side's, unless you have a black TT.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks! Instead of painting the mirrors black, Im going with carbon covers.

So it matches the hood!

I like that hood look on the fender. Idk why!

I think that paint job looks better then i thought it would!

Its real clean and its not even buffed yet.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Thanks! Instead of painting the mirrors black, Im going with carbon covers.
> 
> So it matches the hood!
> 
> ...


I think to form some real opinions is have to see a full shot from the side and it looks good just not sure I like the whole hood thing you got going on 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> I think to form some real opinions is have to see a full shot from the side and it looks good just not sure I like the whole hood thing you got going on
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


I* stupid phone

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Well ill try to go back monday and take a pic.

Painter is going out for a week so i wont have the car at my house till next week! But that gives me time to get my exhaust in.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice as long as everything goes ok grabbing mine Saturday


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks like the shop did a good job with fitment on the kit. Can't tell what the paint looks like because of the washed out photos. But that hood is going to kill the look of the car... the car is 3 different colors, and it just looks off. Once you take some better photos it will be easy to see what the car looks like.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I just got done talking to baby jesus, he told me to tell you to paint the sides of your hood!!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> I just got done talking to baby jesus, he told me to tell you to paint the sides of your hood!!


Agreed. Paint the sides of the hood so they blend in with the rest of the car. Otherwise the hood looks like an after thought. You'd be able to keep the carbon look but still tie it in to the rest of the paint scheme. Get some decent photos so we can Photoshop what it will look like.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Okay, Ill see if i can get decent photo's.

It in the dudes paint shop, didn't wanna take a camera up their and start taking pictures, i would of felt akward. 


Im scared if i do the sides of the hood it wont look right, the paint line in the inside of the hood.

I would like it would throw off the whole black across the car and turn into more of a strip of black if you know what i mean

Can someone photo shop this http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/3/2416/3781/31039390007_large.jpg With the roof black for me?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Okay, Ill see if i can get decent photo's.
> 
> It in the dudes paint shop, didn't wanna take a camera up their and start taking pictures, i would of felt akward.
> 
> ...


Neither look bad, but they don't look good either. IMO, because our TT hoods wrap down into the fenders, it becomes awkward in CF or Black like above: it's a mismatch to the shape and color of the car. When I see it, my first thought is, "oh, the guy just got one from the junk yard and hasn't had time to paint".

It is really hard to pull off a good look with a CF hood. CF hoods always 'seem' like a good idea, but once installed, most don't look good. It'd be better if your car was ALL black or dark gray. Then the CF might just be a complement. But not now. Being tri-color, it just compounds the problem.

Personally, it were my car I'd stick to 2 colors max. Adding carbon to the mirrors is not going to help....unless you carbon the roof and hatch too. But you'd still have the problem of the awkward overlap of hood/fender colors.

Oh, not hating...baby jeebus spoke to me too.

cheers


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

If i painted the sides, i would have to do alot of it to make it match the front.

Then it would be more like a stripe theme that the top wont match cause i painted the whole top.

blah!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

cablekid said:


> If i painted the sides, i would have to do alot of it to make it match the front.
> 
> Then it would be more like a stripe theme that the top wont match cause i painted the whole top.
> 
> blah!


You are between the proverbial rock and hard place.

good luck.

cheers


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> You are between the proverbial rock and hard place.
> 
> good luck.
> 
> cheers


I know! I should of got the 2011 jeep liberty..

Get it? haha


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about the hood for now. I don't think it matters with that radical of a body kit. I would do other stuff first, like, wheels, suspensions, spacers, tires, control arms, side skirts , before I painted the hood, unless your body shop guy can do it while it is still there. I don't think it is that big of a deal right now. Just my opinion though.

Oh and the kit looks good too.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

I think i am going to tell him to hold me some silver he used to paint the car with in the back or give me it.

That way he wont need to mix another batch and rock the hood till it gets faded or cracked/scratched and then have him paint it silver.

That be the best bet i think! 

Ill prob do wheels/suspension and then followed by a bt.

Got a $130 seat belt ticket also after leaving the body shop :banghead:

Oh ya,,

Should i rock a Audi symbol in the grill or what?


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

looks ok, just dont like the hood. I think a stock silver hood would look worlds better. When I first saw it i thought it was just waiting for paint and wasnt finished. With that kit it just has too much going on for that hood to work.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

here is an example of what to do with the hood


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Do you think that will work on my car even tho i painted the whole roof black and i do not have any silver on the roof?

If you look at that pic i did the whole thing black not just the middle section.


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

cablekid said:


> Do you think that will work on my car even tho i painted the whole roof black and i do not have any silver on the roof?
> 
> If you look at that pic i did the whole thing black not just the middle section.


\

super quick photochop, but like so...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Better option ^^^^, but IMO "best" is silver hood with black top. Step away from the carbon.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Better option ^^^^, but IMO "best" is silver hood with black top. Step away from the carbon.


X2


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> Better option ^^^^, but IMO "best" is silver hood with black top. Step away from the carbon.



I agree. Stock silver hood or paint the entire cf hood silver would look 10x better. But, OP, it's your car so do what makes YOU happy.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

BrandonSS said:


> ... But, OP, it's your car so do what makes YOU happy.


Zackly ^^^^^!


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

I am leaving it carbon right now,

Ill paint it silver later on. I want to get it out of the shop and get the exhaust and timing belt done.


Pics on Page 5 for new comers. 

Picking the car up Monday or tuesday. So you wont have any washed out pics.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

HE WANTED TO SAY PICS ON 5th PAGE..


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> HE WANTED TO SAY PICS ON 5th PAGE..




Thanks Sir! Pics on page 5!


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Heres some pics!


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks good! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

One quick question, did you shave your license plate? Or have you just not put it on yet?


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't have one their yet! i need to figure how to bolt it on.


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

badly needs skirts  The front and rear hang much lower. Looks incomplete. I dont like the hood at all. But, i DO like the flat black better than gloss.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> I don't have one their yet! i need to figure how to bolt it on.


They bolted mine on and I wish they didn't get magnets and do it like that imo you need some type of side skirts but other than that looks good just watch with inclines we are limited to where we can drive now haha don't even think about a speed bump ......for some reason your rear looks different but its probably because I can't pull pics side by side and see 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

BrandonSS said:


> badly needs skirts  The front and rear hang much lower. Looks incomplete. I dont like the hood at all. But, i DO like the flat black better than gloss.


To each their own lol I love the gloss on mine I am still debating on leaving my front badgeless or not only because no one knows what it is and thinks its something way cooler than it is hahaha drove through a small crowd last night got all types of yells screams and whistling haha 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Prolly just the pics, but waaaay to many shades/colors/curves/angles for my taste. The multiple blacks, the carbon, the silver mis-match, the abrupt change of angle to curve....aaaagggghhhhh...sensory overload.

But, are you happy? If so, that's all that matters.:thumbup:

cheers.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

It is what it is,

I dont baby sit cars lol.

See all them POS bimmers lol

and the coolest looking van ha who needs hid with them lights.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Prolly just the pics, but waaaay to many shades/colors/curves/angles for my taste. The multiple blacks, the carbon, the silver mis-match, the abrupt change of angle to curve....aaaagggghhhhh...sensory overload.
> 
> But, are you happy? If so, that's all that matters.:thumbup:
> 
> cheers.


Lololol I didn't catch the silver till you said it 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> It is what it is,
> 
> I dont baby sit cars lol.
> 
> ...


I don't baby sit but it is my baby  she sits in the garage haha 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Wait wait wait..!

Hows the silver Mitch [email protected]

Thats the Camera! the whole car was repainted LOL using the same silver.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Please for the love of god put side skirts on that soon


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Wait wait wait..!
> 
> Hows the silver Mitch [email protected]
> 
> Thats the Camera! the whole car was repainted LOL using the same silver.


despite whole car paint, plastic, fiberglass, metal all reflect differently. you can see it in almost every car on the road that's had a respray and some OEM. some cars are more notrious than other. silver for one as it is so highly reflective. Orangeish reds are another (like porsche's guards red and bmw henna red.) It is what it is as they say.

cheers.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Got cha!!

Im going to exhuast shop saturday!


But i was thinking of maybe putting some side exhuast


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Got cha!!
> 
> Im going to exhuast shop saturday!
> 
> ...


If you do a side exhaust I'm officially kicking you in the balls for ruining a car.......plus Idk if you checked you'll have zero ground clearance you'll never be able to drive it.....I go in next Friday for my full turbo back 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

How are you doing full?

You got a 3 inch down pipe??

Last time i checked cats aren't 3 inchs....


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> How are you doing full?
> 
> You got a 3 inch down pipe??
> 
> Last time i checked cats aren't 3 inchs....


Yea from turbo to tips 3 inch ....its a custom exhaust shop and they sure do.....have you ever done exhaust set ups before? Not trying to be a Dick lol and I'm saving tons of money by getting my downpipe custom made.....I should probably have them make a few so I can sell them to some of the guys on here and save em a couple hundred .....stainless steel as well 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

How much are they charging to do your down pipe? Is yours awd?

Didn't know exhaust shops could do mandrel bends.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> How much are they charging to do your down pipe? Is yours awd?
> 
> Didn't know exhaust shops could do mandrel bends.


For the full exhaust 500 it is a 225 .......and good ones can do anything haha 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Please for the love of god put side skirts on that soon


An emphatic +1 here  

The front and rear look cool, but that side view ruins it totally imo. Some different style and much bigger wheels are obviously required too.

Please burn the carbon bonnet with fire and then pi55 on it to ensure no one else can make use of it in any way 

Charlie


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

CharlieTT said:


> An emphatic +1 here
> 
> 
> Please burn the carbon bonnet with fire and then pi55 on it to ensure no one else can make use of it in any way
> ...


LMAO!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

hmmmmm..... not liking the kit...... I am glad you like it though!!:thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Morio said:


> hmmmmm..... not liking the kit...... I am glad you like it though!!:thumbup:


Hey cut him a break he was just trying to go cheap its not the kits fault 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Hey cut him a break he was just trying to go cheap its not the kits fault
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Burn lol


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

If he is not liking my kit, the chances are he is not liking your kit either?

Here is the pros/cons

My kit = Less then 2g with a full dent free car and fresh paint 

Your kit = $4g plus.

People not liking my kit = No biggie 

People not like your kit = Waste of your time and money


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Hey cut him a break he was just trying to go cheap its not the kits fault
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


it's lacking a vision..... right now it looks like it is on Air and at full lift..... not hating on him or his ride... it just doesn't look right to me  but I am an old man, with no sense of style or trends:beer:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Hey cut him a break he was just trying to go cheap its not the kits fault
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Seriously man, you need to calm down with the whole your car is so much better than this guys car. Everytime I read one of your posts its like you're car is god's gift and cablekid's car is a piece of junk. This comment is actually laugh at loud funny, because Morio said he didn't like the kit, yet you think it's gonna mean he likes your's any more? I don't know you, so I have really have nothing against you, but these kind of comments seriously should just stop. Try being a little more humble, it goes a long way and doesn't make you look like a stuck up douche :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> Seriously man, you need to calm down with the whole your car is so much better than this guys car. Everytime I read one of your posts its like you're car is god's gift and cablekid's car is a piece of junk. This comment is actually laugh at loud funny, because Morio said he didn't like the kit, yet you think it's gonna mean he likes your's any more? I don't know you, so I have really have nothing against you, but these kind of comments seriously should just stop. Try being a little more humble, it goes a long way and doesn't make you look like a stuck up douche :beer:


I think honestly (and I'm not judging at all or picking sides in this) cablekid needs to get side skirts and coilovers and wheels. And until then it will looked pieced together and just not right IMO. This kit is hard to pull off right and right now neither car is complete in my eyes. Again no hate, thats my honest opinion


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I think honestly (and I'm not judging at all or picking sides in this) cablekid needs to get side skirts and coilovers and wheels. And until then it will looked pieced together and just not right IMO. This kit is hard to pull off right and right now neither car is complete in my eyes. Again no hate, thats my honest opinion


I agree with you and pretty much all the other constructive comments so far. The car needs skirts, a drop, and wheels, ASAP in order to pull it off. But my point wasn't about what cablekid's car needs. It's just the arrogance of the comments that 320hpBlackTT keeps making because he spent 5k for his kit to be painted and installed (I still think that's completely overpaying, I built custom bumpers for my Jetta with more work for half the price).


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

I just got the car back recently and i already have a exhuast,

coil overs/side skirts/wheels are all in the works.

I guarntee you i wont have no 20g invested in this car by the time im done.

Maybe 12,000 or less then that.

20g is to much to invest in a MK1 Audi if you ask me...

Rather be driving a Porsche 911 Wide Body 1980's model or so


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

cablekid said:


> I just got the car back recently and i already have a exhuast,
> 
> coil overs/side skirts/wheels are all in the works.
> 
> ...


You'll need a lot more than 20K for a 911 wide body.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No lie I've been looking into selling the TT for a 80's whale tail. They're still to expensive for a college kid though


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

SoloGLI said:


> I agree with you and pretty much all the other constructive comments so far. The car needs skirts, a drop, and wheels, ASAP in order to pull it off. But my point wasn't about what cablekid's car needs. It's just the arrogance of the comments that 320hpBlackTT keeps making because he spent 5k for his kit to be painted and installed (I still think that's completely overpaying, I built custom bumpers for my Jetta with more work for half the price).


I'm not being arrogant I'm just saying I spent the money to have it done professionaly by a top notch shop for a reason I'm anal about everything and I've learned you get what you pay for and until I have my wheels and air ride it won't be complete and my comments are more aimed at what his car looks like compared to mine I'm not being arrogant I'm just voicing my opinion and is rather spend 20 on my mk1 because I have a personal attachment to them and it has been my dream car for a long time this is my second and in my opinion I prefer the dash the displays and the exterior looks over any other car and I don't plan on ever selling and keeping in the family as our stingray is being passed down ...for a small price haha I plan on doing the same with the TT the only other car I will some day have is the ferrari 355 but I want the TT done a certain way and only will I accept perfection with it you see I have a sick disease called anal caritis  

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

SoloGLI said:


> I agree with you and pretty much all the other constructive comments so far. The car needs skirts, a drop, and wheels, ASAP in order to pull it off. But my point wasn't about what cablekid's car needs. It's just the arrogance of the comments that 320hpBlackTT keeps making because he spent 5k for his kit to be painted and installed (I still think that's completely overpaying, I built custom bumpers for my Jetta with more work for half the price).


Trust me I agree with it being over priced 3k woulda been fine but it took a lot of time and materials and I'm sure bull****ting donuts and coffee to get it where its at 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

SoloGLI said:


> Seriously man, you need to calm down with the whole your car is so much better than this guys car. Everytime I read one of your posts its like you're car is god's gift and cablekid's car is a piece of junk. This comment is actually laugh at loud funny, because Morio said he didn't like the kit, yet you think it's gonna mean he likes your's any more? I don't know you, so I have really have nothing against you, but these kind of comments seriously should just stop. Try being a little more humble, it goes a long way and doesn't make you look like a stuck up douche :beer:


And FYI I'm not being a stuck up douche but Jesus Christ he doesn't even have a complete kit its apples and oranges my car next to his mines at least colored somewhat tastefully .....if you enjoy sucking on cable kids balls so much just go over there and do it and quit lapping at them via vortex ...geeesh smh and cablekid trust me I'm not attacking you at all means I think its cool your keeping everything low budget mad props for that but again yours is your daily I'm assuming and mines my garage kept princess and once again Solo if you can honestly look at both and say they look the same then you clearly are not a car guy hands down even the color differences with the paint schemes make a night and day differences IMO find something better to do than be a troll

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

SoloGLI said:


> Seriously man, you need to calm down with the whole your car is so much better than this guys car. Everytime I read one of your posts its like you're car is god's gift and cablekid's car is a piece of junk. This comment is actually laugh at loud funny, because Morio said he didn't like the kit, yet you think it's gonna mean he likes your's any more? I don't know you, so I have really have nothing against you, but these kind of comments seriously should just stop. Try being a little more humble, it goes a long way and doesn't make you look like a stuck up douche :beer:


Oh and douche waggle if you read morios reply to me he states he doesn't like cable kids because its in complete and is way to high 
*cheers*

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

dude shut the **** up already. You're just making yourself sound more like a douche. And while you may be stating 'your opinion' in this thread, they way that you're doing it is making you sound stuck up and better because you spend 5K on your 2 bumpers. While yes, you're right, you do get what you pay for, you just got owned by a body shop either way so give it a rest already.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Neb said:


> dude shut the **** up already. You're just making yourself sound more like a douche. And while you may be stating 'your opinion' in this thread, they way that you're doing it is making you sound stuck up and better because you spend 5K on your 2 bumpers. While yes, you're right, you do get what you pay for, you just got owned by a body shop either way so give it a rest already.


Too bad this is a forum and not real life because id pay you to say that to my face and attempt to live  and yes but you forgot the side skirts and spoiler and all the fab work to make my kit work since somehow the skirts were to long and the kit was pretty damaged when I received it and I paid 3800 for the paint and work and 1100 for the full kit from regula while I feel 3800 is ridiculous as well as you all feel I'm happy with everything they did and for once I can't say anything bad about the body shop other than they tore a head rest which they replaced for free and I'm not saying for one minute I'm better than anyone nor am I saying anything uncalled for to cablekid I know what its like to be on a low budget I know when I was younger I struggled with a camaro I had for 7 years and the first few times I did stuff I did it the exact way he did stayed as low as I could used side shops and everything ...long run I had to get everything redone the right way but he doesn't plan on keeping long so hell be fine not once did I say I'm better or hint that I'm stuck up the only differences here is I bought my second TT as a garage kept baby that I'm keeping forever and he bought one for a daily slash to make money on and I'm not knocking him for it even though I think its sad because I really love these cars afterall isn't that the reason we joined this forum to begin with? I'm sorry some of you feel I'm stuck up or bashing him and your right sometimes I come off the wrong way but I honestly don't try too .....but the thing that gets me is some of you that want to knock me because of your assumptions but in doing so make it sound like your the higher authority ....just saying who died and left you in charge? Just take my comments for what there worth I'm hardly ever serious and my comments should be taken with a grain of salt as I take all of yours  

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

cablekid said:


> It is what it is,
> 
> I dont baby sit cars lol.
> 
> ...


Hating on BMW? 

This thread is ridiculous.
Sounds like an elementary school playground.
The personal attacks are immature at best and posting them online behind a computer is easy.

If you really have something to say about Brent as a person, say it to his face.
If you aren't going to do that, then keep your comments to yourself.

To get this thread back on track...if it's even recoverable...let's recoup.

Cable kid's car was done on a tight budget and he accomplished getting front and rear bumpers painted and mounted for a great price, good for him.

320HPBlackTT's car was done on a much higher budget and had front, rear, and side panels modified, painted and mounted flush.

I can't comment on the actual difference in paint quality between the two without a close up inspection of each, but I can speculate that 320HPBlackTT's should be better. That said, cable kid's daily driven TT probably will take a beating paint wise and may not be worth it to cable kid to pay for the extra quality in labor.

Now, to actually compare the two paint scheme wise and overall exterior look:
Cable kid's paint scheme is very tacky IMO, the matte black had potential to rival the gloss black but wasn't pulled off correctly. The missing side skirts and hood ruin the look and doesnt represent the scheme the body kit is going for and IMO therefore doesn't represent the kit as a whole.

In the end, just my .02


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

opcorn:opcorn::laugh:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

surfinsk8r said:


> Hating on BMW?
> 
> This thread is ridiculous.
> Sounds like an elementary school playground.
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

i'm going to keep out of the debate...i'll keep this sweet simple and too the point..

- paint the carbon, or put a stock coloured hood on, sorry the carbon hood looks very out of place
- get some side skirts. NOW!!
- where the hell is a proper suspension and wheels?

-driving around with an aggressive body kit with stock suspension and wheels, just ain't right. i didn't go through the whole thread yet, so that may be in the works, but i hate to say it, right now you're in the same group of j-body and ricer boys we make fun of all the time at local meets...
kudos to the work done so far, the the unfinished product looks 10x worse than a bone stock TT.

the golden rule of modding (after ensuring the car is mechanically sound and reliable of course)... 
suspension then wheels and tires, and only after whatever else you wanna do. in that order.

all that said... i won't throw any stones untill i see the finshed product... get'er done.


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> opcorn:opcorn::laugh:


X2


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

You guys should all check out this thread - http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=192511

Frase (UK) has got the same kit and is basically going mental on the car  full wrap in gloss white, 20' wheels, air ride, big turbo conversion, bucket seats and all kinds of other goodies 

Charlie


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

CharlieTT said:


> You guys should all check out this thread - http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=192511
> 
> Frase (UK) has got the same kit and is basically going mental on the car  full wrap in gloss white, 20' wheels, air ride, big turbo conversion, bucket seats and all kinds of other goodies
> 
> ...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

haha, haha,...:facepalm: That **** aint funny


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Too bad this is a forum and not real life because id pay you to say that to my face and attempt to live


 Please reread the post I made ^^ 

At least use punctuation next time you ethug and rant. Makes looking through your responses a bit more manageable.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Im not hating on BMWS!

It was a joke,, cause if you looked in the pictures you would see.

3 BMWS  .



It is what it is. End of story ! :wave:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

911 wide body [email protected]@@@@@@@@? eace:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Neb said:


> Please reread the post I made ^^
> 
> At least use punctuation next time you ethug and rant. Makes looking through your responses a bit more manageable.


Promise me you'll be at water fest because it sounds like we have some catching up to do  lmao hey sorry its a little rough using tapatalk and working especially outside 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Promise me you'll be at water fest because it sounds like we have some catching up to do  lmao hey sorry its a little rough using tapatalk and working especially outside
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk












I use tapatalk, it's not that difficult to use punctuation. Also, I used to really like the look of these kits, but your holier than thou attitude makes them and the car look like crap. Seriously, for 5k you should have went BT, made 500awhp and got a 3.2 bumper. Just stop replying. Walk away, that is the only way you are going to win this. You are arguing with people who have been in the TT scene for a LOOOONNNNNG time (not me) and they know what looks good and what doesn't.

And the obligatory(since every post in this thread has it):
Put side skirts on it, lower it, paint the hood, yada yada yada


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Promise me you'll be at water fest because it sounds like we have some catching up to do  lmao hey sorry its a little rough using tapatalk and working especially outside
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


ok cool! 



Neb said:


> Please reread the post I made ^^


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

country1911 said:


> I use tapatalk, it's not that difficult to use punctuation. Also, I used to really like the look of these kits, but your holier than thou attitude makes them and the car look like crap. Seriously, for 5k you should have went BT, made 500awhp and got a 3.2 bumper. Just stop replying. Walk away, that is the only way you are going to win this. You are arguing with people who have been in the TT scene for a LOOOONNNNNG time (not me) and they know what looks good and what doesn't.
> 
> And the obligatory(since every post in this thread has it):
> Put side skirts on it, lower it, paint the hood, yada yada yada


Smh been in the TT scene since mid 2000's :thumbup: and it really is when your driving trucks and lifts all around and running around a yard haha. You'll notice punctuation goes in and out from break to when I'm working. Please let me know where you can get a reliable BT kit and have it installed for 5 k :screwy: The gt30 kit I've wanted if I don't go custom twin turbo set up is 6 ish then you have to figure on all the labor especially with the connecting rods. Hey as long as people are stupid enough to post ill be there to reply :thumbup: Oh and this isn't my first TT champ haha 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Neb said:


> ok cool!


Hey just PM me your number and we will meet up :thumbup:

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Smh been in the TT scene since mid 2000's :thumbup: and it really is when your driving trucks and lifts all around and running around a yard haha. You'll notice punctuation goes in and out from break to when I'm working. Please let me know where you can get a reliable BT kit and have it installed for 5 k :screwy: The gt30 kit I've wanted if I don't go custom twin turbo set up is 6 ish then you have to figure on all the labor especially with the connecting rods. Hey as long as people are stupid enough to post ill be there to reply :thumbup: Oh and this isn't my first TT champ haha
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Oh, that's right, you like to spend twice as much as anyone else for the same thing. I wish you could see yourself from an outside perspective.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Just curious, when finalized and if it looks like a giant black and silver turd rolling down the road, are you going to claim ownership of the "idea?"
> 
> cheers


Epic...

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

country1911 said:


> Oh, that's right, you like to spend twice as much as anyone else for the same thing. I wish you could see yourself from an outside perspective.


Hello find me a kit with the gt30 doesn't matter which model with connecting rods, fuel system, matching fmic, and software installed for less than 7k and I promise ill shut up. Seriously not just the parts but everything installed. Idk about you but I've been calling around for years cheapest I came across was 4800 for the parts and about 2k as a minimum quote for labor. I'm just saying. Hey if you can find it then hats off you helped me out haha 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Whoa how did I miss all this! opcorn:

E Thuggin' cuz if I saw you in real life I'd kill you :facepalm:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

M-Power M3 said:


> Whoa how did I miss all this! opcorn:
> 
> E Thuggin' cuz if I saw you in real life I'd kill you :facepalm:


Hahahahaha I never said it like that but I am saying its one thing to type something and its another to say it. Any 12 year old girl can curse at someone and tell them to shut the **** up via the internet .....But a man will actually have the balls to say it in person ....just my 2 cents lol 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

This is so funny!

But Really, 320hpBlackTT if your in the army, i doubt you would even touch anyone LOL.

You would be the guy screaming SWING FIRST, SWING FIRST .

Lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So I hate to be that guy, but can a mod just black hole this jawn and end this bitchfest:laugh:. TIA!


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> This is so funny!
> 
> But Really, 320hpBlackTT if your in the army, i doubt you would even touch anyone LOL.
> 
> ...


Clearly cablekid you do not know me haha 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

Also, sorry for the complete thread jack...

And he is probably just an internet tough guy:


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> So I hate to be that guy, but can a mod just black hole this jawn and end this bitchfest:laugh:. TIA!


Probably a page or 2 too late...


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

country1911 said:


> Also, sorry for the complete thread jack...
> 
> And he is probably just an internet tough guy:


Wrong picture I'm the fat lard in their underwear eating the left over pizza from my underarm fat*

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Prob wouldn't wanna know you. 

If your ever down south give me a shout.


Anyways what part of the army are you in?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Prob wouldn't wanna know you.
> 
> If your ever down south give me a shout.
> 
> ...


Hahaha I frequent the south actually lived in VA for 5 years and we tend to always have some type of sense less training in random states so chances are good ....army national guard 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh the national guard.. what you do sign up for the money? LOL.

Im pretty sure no one should be scared of you.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Oh the national guard.. what you do sign up for the money? LOL.
> 
> Im pretty sure no one should be scared of you.


That's funny I didn't get a bonus and that's pretty ballsy making fun of the military its punk kids like you that really ruin vortex you can talk all the smack you want I'm right here 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

I have tons of respect for the military.

But truth be told joining the NG is a easy way to make some cash. When was the last time you where deployed?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> I have tons of respect for the military.
> 
> But truth be told joining the NG is a easy way to make some cash. When was the last time you where deployed?


Truth is the whole military is an easy way to make cash active more than any branch. I've been in almost 3 years and my units cycle to be deployed is finally up we don't have a destinations yet but we've been doing all the extra training and it looks like we will be srp-ing sometime this winter .....don't want to bust balls but the national guard deoloys more than active army and the army reserves ....just sayin 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Like i said let me know when you deploy. :wave:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Like i said let me know when you deploy. :wave:


Lol haha at least your car reflects you perfectly

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

cablekid said:


> Like i said let me know when you deploy. :wave:


let us know when you sign up.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

cablekid said:


> Like i said let me know when you deploy. :wave:


How will he let you know? He'll be deployed :facepalm:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> How will he let you know? He'll be deployed :facepalm:


Haha ill write him James hahaha 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> How will he let you know? He'll be deployed :facepalm:


Cool point we actually can buy cells overseas haha, Skype, and internet use :thumbup:

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You néed one of those fancy cell phones that has world service. Just don't lose it lol


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

320hpBlackTT said:


> That's funny I didn't get a bonus and that's pretty ballsy making fun of the military its punk kids like you that really ruin vortex you can talk all the smack you want I'm right here
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


I've been reading this crap since the first post. You have talked more crap than anyone and have in round about ways talked down on his car compared to yours. You have way more posts in his thread than he does. Just go back to your build thread and let this guy be.


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

And this is getting out of control:facepalm:


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

country1911 said:


>


You sir ^^^^, are a ****. 

A very large number of the 4000+ that have died in the war(s) while you sat at home, with one thumb up your a$$ and the other in your mouth, waiting for your momma to yell, switch, were National Guard...and some my friends. 



PLAYED TT said:


> And this is getting out of control:facepalm:


You are correct.


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

Listen, I support all of the armed services. I do not support people with superiority complexes. 

Sent from my Evo


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

TTC2k5 - Are you in the army or been in the army?

If so proof? 

Otherwise you fall under the thumb up the a hole category like the rest of 80% of us.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Seriously... what happened to you guys... I enjoyed both threads when both of you were more or less "working together" and interested in each others turn out. 

This is just plain pathetic. :thumbdown:

Im starting to see the reason why so many people leave vortex.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Slap a lock on this failed BS. Post pics in the gallery and move on. This petty childish **** has wasted enough of my time.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

LOL........ the kit is flat out ugly.... we all know it... doesn't matter if you are missing parts or not.... come on now... since no one is holding back I am going to call out the bigass elephant in the room..... it is FUGLY!!! Why the hell would anyone buy this god awful plastic/fiberglass piece of BS:banghead::banghead: no sense of style, no sense of class, just plain awful......


I don't care how much money you put into this god awful thing..... you both could have more money into your cars then me and I would definitely say and think the same thing.......... I tried to be nice.... but goddamn... arguing over a nasty body kit is very disturbing to me.... you BOTH LOSE!!!!!!!!


:beer::beer::beer: but it's your money burn it how you want... How I burn mine probably makes you guys just as sick:beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh my goodness, this really has gone off the rails :-( what was the thread about again, it seems to have got lost in the slanging.

This is such a perfect candidate for thread locking does anyone actually moderate on here? and I don't mean that in a offensive way, it is a genuine question.

Charlie


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

NOW YOU ARE OUT OF F**KIN LINE. do not ever say sh!t about the National gaurd. Are you f**kin kidding me. Every branch of the military has been sent over in this war.. and has died for your ass. The national gaurd is no different then the reg army . they train with them side by side in boot camp, and learn all the same jobs. You do know the national gaurd is the one that keeps your little girly asses at home safe. They are the states militia and they are here to protect us if we are ever invaided or to help when there are natural disasters. The worst part is they arent even supose to be sent over seas because they are hear to protect you and me. But they have to go over seas now because there are not enought people with BALLS to serve there country. Years ago every man joined after highschool to serve his country and learn discipline. now everyone scurries off to college and hides behind there computer all day. And the money... What money? the only ones that get bonuses anymore are the ones that learn to drive trucks because they are the ones that get blown up... Ordinarly i would not put my 2 cents in about this but my ex joined the national gaurd last year and 2 months after she came back she was told she would be deploying to iraq with in 6 months. Why did she sign up i can tell you isnt wasnt for the money because she made sh!t. She did it to serve her country and protect freedom. 

eace:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Morio said:


> LOL........ the kit is flat out ugly.... we all know it... doesn't matter if you are missing parts or not.... come on now... since no one is holding back I am going to call out the bigass elephant in the room..... it is FUGLY!!! Why the hell would anyone buy this god awful plastic/fiberglass piece of BS:banghead::banghead: no sense of style, no sense of class, just plain awful......
> 
> 
> I don't care how much money you put into this god awful thing..... you both could have more money into your cars then me and I would definitely say and think the same thing.......... I tried to be nice.... but goddamn... arguing over a nasty body kit is very disturbing to me.... you BOTH LOSE!!!!!!!!
> ...


Careful you may get death threats for saying that!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Neb said:


> Careful you may get death threats for saying that!!!


:laugh::laugh::laugh: I am worried


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yup reporting this ish. No need to make fun of the armed forces. The line was crossed. And Charlie apparently no body mods us TT guys lol


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yup reporting this ish. No need to make fun of the armed forces. The line was crossed. And Charlie apparently no body mods us TT guys lol


needs to be reported asap... :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Trying but I don't know any mods username lulz


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Trying but I don't know any mods username lulz


Please guys don't end this epic "fugly body kit cat fight". It has kept me entertained for so long, it's like ending a good drama tv show!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Holy hell. 

:facepalm:


----------

